# SEMINAR ANNOUNCEMENT - A week with Rebmann Koenig et al.



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Please PM me with an email address if you are interested and I will send you an application form/seminar flyer.

I know it is expensive but we are just breaking even.

A week with Andy Rebmann, Marcia Koenig, and Sue Williams

5-day Cadaver Dog Seminar October 20-24th 2008

Spartanburg SC -- hosted by South Carolina Search and Rescue Dog Association

This is a great time of year in the Western Carolinas! Peak leaf season.
Beginner, Intermediate/Advanced - $600. One handler, one dog. Audit rate with no dogs $200

Classes are limited to 6 beginner,12 intermediate/advanced, and 8 auditors

The basic track will be the intensive introduction to cadaver and training normally taught in the Rebmann/Koenig classes [see www.cadaverdog.com]

The intermediate/advanced track will have an intensive focus on shallow graves, old graves, scattered remains, and water searches [boat time will be minimal and targeted only at troubleshooting for water-certified dogs – water will primarily be classroom on strategy/technique]. We have put this seminar together because now that we have operational dogs, and each new call is different from the last, we really need to acquire more “case-study” type experience to help us with search strategies. We will not be focusing on routine building and vehicle searches in this seminar. 

•	The primary training site will be a scout camp [Camp Mary Elizabeth – 60 wooded acres near downtown Spartanburg]. We have access and permissions to train on civil-war era graves and a 15 acre lake is available for water work. We do have a jon boat and two scent pumps available. 

•	A block of dog-friendly rooms has been reserved at the Holiday-Inn Express for $89 per night. Free breakfast includes eggs, etc. not just donuts and cereal. at the Holiday Inn Express, 895 Spartan Blvd., Spartanburg SC, (864) 699-8888, held under SC Search and Rescue Dog Association until Sept.19,2008 at this rate. All confirmations for the room must be done directly with the hotel.

•	Campsites may be available at Croft, a local state park. http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/park-finder/state-park/1443.aspx

•	Lunch will be provided each day. 

Dogs for the intermediate/advanced track should preferably hold a national certification which tests, at a minimum, for hanging, buried, and scattered problems. If the dog / handler team are not certified, please indicate, on team letterhead, the qualifications the dog does have [e.g., types and age of problems, size of areas searched, etc.]. These dogs must have a trained indication.

Our classes will be split at times and we want to ensure that no time is spent in the intermediate/advanced class working on basic training issues. We would prefer dogs in heat not to be brought. 
We would be glad to answer any questions and help you with any logistical issues. If there are specific topics you would like to see addressed, please submit with application so we can submit to Marcia and Andy for consideration.

A $300 deposit is requested for dog handlers and $100 for the audit slots
For questions, please contact [email protected] or [email protected] or call 704-302-1453


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

This seminar is back on for the spring of 09. Visit the Rebman web-site for details on how to register.


----------

